
Real-World Redis Tips - kungfudoi
https://blog.heroku.com/real-world-redis-tips
======
spotman
These are good. Some more:

\- along with multi use, use pipelined calls when you don't need a transaction
but are going to need more than one reply rapidly. This can increase
performance literally 10-100x if you need it and your not using it.

\- check replication buffers of your running more than a few gigs size data
set. The default won't let for example a 30gb dataset to sync from master to
slave and you will end up in the dreaded replication loop.

\- instead of not using 'keys' command, disable it in configuration.

\- remember to run twice the ram you need.

\- setup monitoring based on the output of redis-cli info replication and
redis-cli info persistence.

\- it's better to run a handful of small to medium redis sharded than a single
huge one. Safer, faster, easier to backup, easier to recover, and higher
performance.

